# Ohio Forge Drill Press



## mr.p (Jan 12, 2009)

Ohio Forge must not be in business any more and unfortunetly I have one of their floor drill presses. Does anyone know if Delta or any other Manufacturer's parts will interchange?

mr. p


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure about parts interchange, but you might check http://www.owwm.com/ for more info. (Old Wood Working Machines web site...), they may be able to steer you to OEM parts for your DP... Depending on what is needed, standard off the shelf stuff might just work for your equipment...


----------

